# Jacob_S's journal



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Contemplated starting a tread, but figured why not, and this will give me an opportunity to document the change and improvement. 
Quick background I have been in this house 6 years now, when I bought the front yard was sodded with centipede and the back was bare dirt. I put down two pallets of 419 but wasnt near enough for the whole yard, at the time I didnt know better and bought seed from lowes for the rest. Spending plenty time on "the other site" i learned a ton, and back in 2015 bought a used 220e. By the end of that year the yard was beginning to look really nice. Unfortunately 2016 brought on some major life changes and I was unable to dedicate myself to my lawn in the same way I had been. I stopped with pre emergent apps and fertilizer, also started mowing only with my rotary and nowhere near as frequent. Needless to say the weeds took over, lots of dallisgrass.

Fast forward I'm in a position to get back to it, I've decided to concentrate my efforts only on the back and get it right before tackling a bermuda transition out front. I'm now on the third week of reeling sun/wed/fri and seeing improvement already. I've made one app of celsius and need another round. Also ordered some dimension 2EW and will apply as it's never too late right hahaha. I have some bimini plugs I'll be planting and do some more of them to fill in with hybrid rather than low grade seeded. Not crazy worried about a mix of bermuda types. Current HOC is 1" bench measurement, next summer I'll do a sand level and lower HOC, goal is maintain .5"


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I'll ask the question here first for the purpose of record keeping for myself.
I received my order of dimension yesterday and would like to make an application of it soon. Being it's kind of late for a pre app, would it be maybe smart to apply at a lower rate now and maybe do heavier rate closer to fall? Also I'd like to do another round of celsius, what are yalls thought on applying pre and celsius at the same time or within a few days of each other.

The other factor is I just put some plug in the ground yesterday. I will either wait till they've been in the ground a week or so and treat the entire yard, or just apply everything now but not in this small area.

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Jacob_S said:


> Also I'd like to do another round of celsius, what are yalls thought on applying pre and celsius at the same time or within a few days of each other.


I've applied both (mixed) and had good results. BUT: Separate applications are more effective because you want the Pre-E washed into the soil (soon) and the Celsius on the weed as long as possible. If the weed pressure is low, I would only spot spray Celsius. Just my $0.02

It looks like you have a good base of 419, and shouldn't have much trouble getting it back into shape soon!


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Cool, I thought mixing them might work. Celsius will be whole yard again, this time, after this one I'll probably spot spray. I noticed it's about time for some sledgehammer too.

Yea I've got a decent amount of 419, but what I have read on this bimini it's very similar to celebration in regards to shade tolerance and that back fence stays shady. But the little bit of celebration is thriving back there.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I'm so pleased with this small section of celebration in my front yard I'll add it to my journal. This spot was started with one sprig in 2015 when I tried my plug experiment in my centipede. This area was kind of week and only gets about 4ish hours of sun a day.
I think I'll snag a few early morning dew pics of the back in the morning for a small update.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

No new pictures but today I adjusted my reel to bedknife to where it should be. I also did a backlap and dropped HOC from 1" to 3/4" and did a mid season "scalp". Boy was that adjustment and backlap needed, ol Johnny #5 is cutting much better. I will raise HOC friday for my next mowing and hopefully start really seeing more improvement. I was however very surprised there wasnt more visible brown after dropping 1/4" off HOC.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Snagged a dew pic from my back window this morning, it's easy to see how well the good stuff is filing in.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Favorite time to admire and take pictures is when the morning dew is on the ground. I'm quite pleased with the rate at which the yard is filling in.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks like it's coming along nicely! Did you get a PreM down in Spring?


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

@Colonel K0rn not in spring, but I did put some down and plan on staying on top of that. I've done two apps of Celsius and Drive XLR8 arrives this week. All of the dead looking stuff is the dallisgrass that celsius knocked out. 
Overall I'm quite pleased at how it's coming along after just shy of two months of better practices.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I'm a believer in penterra, these pictures are right after rain stopped and an hour and a half later. Normally these two spots hold water for hours to days depending on how much rain has fallen.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Interesting...


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Yes very, needless to say this stuff is now on regular rotation off things applied to lawn. His first app was a test, I just put an oz per 1k in my hose end and sprayed the entire lawn. Next app will be with my back pack and more just in the trouble areas. I'm hoping now maybe I can get turf growing here again.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Figured I'd log some updated pictures. Taken this morning freshly mowed yesterday still maintaining 1". The small dead spots are from my first attempt at ridding the sedge using sedgehammer about a month ago. I will probably try some dismiss soon to see if I can eradicate this devil weed. I've also noticed the dallis starting to come back so more celsius is in order. Considering I've neglected the lawn for two years and where it started this spring I am quite satisfied with the progress.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Working on an irrigation layout for my back yard as a fall/winter project. Of the two in this picture I'm leaning towards the one on the left. It's got 13 heads, all hunter mp2000 rotators using prs30 bodies to get the desired radius. For reference the one on the right is 12 heads still mp2000s but some on prs30 bodies some on prs40.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

August reset, took it from 1" to 3/4" should bounce back quick. Hopefully when I level it will help drainage issues.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

To keep record and know when to apply next round, sprayed rgs&air8 this morning. And drive/dismiss/FEature.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Fall app of dimension down, come on rain. Prepping to put it to sleep for a couple months. Overall pleased with the progress made this summer, cant wait to get back at it next spring and kick it up a notch. 
Few pics from today.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Great attitude and Im with ya on cant wait for next spring!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice journal. Your yard is coming along nicely. Did Celsius really kill the dallisgrass? I'm catching hell with mine right now. All in all I think next year it's going to be a great year for my lawn


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Nice journal. Your yard is coming along nicely. Did Celsius really kill the dallisgrass? I'm catching hell with mine right now. All in all I think next year it's going to be a great year for my lawn


Thanks, it feels good to be getting it back after a few years of letting it go. 
Yes it is toast, if you look at my first set of pictures where I have the sprinklers and along the back fence is mostly Dallis, and as you scroll you'll see there are bare spots. I posted a picture of the results in the weed id thread, I applied at the rate pictured below(my back yard is about 4500sqft so 4 gal back pack works perfectly) about 4 weeks apart using Lesco spreader sticker as my NIS. Very interested to see what happens next spring if it will try to come back or if my practices will have paid off. I am back to using a Pre-E and spraying post when needed, so fingers crossed next summer will be less spraying of stuff. I have sprayed celsius, driveXLR8 and dismiss this year, using liquid dimension for my pre.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Well it is getting time to kick things off for the season, I've been quite surprised at how much green the back yard has kept throughout winter. I unfortunately messed up my fall app of Dimension using the split app rate only once so I had some winter weeds pop up but nothing too bad. I plan on trying to use my journal more this year to keep track of things I do, having said that tomorrow will be part one of my spring pre-e split app. Now I wait till true green up, probably another month or so and get that spring scalp on. 
I have quite a bit planned this season including 6 yards of sand to do a level job in the back yard. and thanks to @Brodgers88 and his reel low centipede, I plan on using the reel front and back this season at 3/4". Kind of hoping by keeping the section of centipede that I have Celebration bermuda mixed in low will promote the bermuda to really take over.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Jacob_S said:


> ...reel low centipede, I plan on using the reel front and back this season at 3/4". Kind of hoping by keeping the section of centipede that I have Celebration bermuda mixed in low will promote the bermuda to really take over.


@Jacob_S Nice! Looking forward to seeing your reel low centipede this year!


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Being I screwed up on my fall dimension app I had some weeds pop up, mostly wild carrot, and something that has little flowers. Either way, I sprayed some MSM turf being temps are still fairly low and dont want to start using celsius yet. I've never used MSM so looking forward to seeing results.
Next weekend, weather permitting, I'll scalp, bag, scalp and probably drop greenTRX and first round of rgs and air8.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Scalp and bag done, the centipede is not happy with the lower HOC.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

For reference the back yard and small side of the front are at 1/2" ish, large side of front 7/8" ish. Plan is to maintain 3/4" this season.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Some healthy looking clover Nextdoor!


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Redtenchu said:


> Some healthy looking clover Nextdoor!


HAHAHA right, they mowed yesterday, and spread something, not sure what all I know is it was pinkish granules.

Side note, I can't wait for that small section of my lawn to bonce back, it looks like poo right now, took it down quite a bit from last year. I've got a good stand of celebration on that side though, so this year it will be cater to that over centipede.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Excite to get this on my trimmer and try them out!


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Nice purchase! You will love it. I dont know the last time I used a string trimmer.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Jacob_S said:


> Excite to get this on my trimmer and try them out!


Got mine as an Christmas gift! Wife thought I was nuts as it was the only thing I asked for.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I was hoping my GF would have gotten it then, but she surprised me with a weather station, which I also wanted, so no complaints.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Begun adding a bed along one fence line. Hope the plants help soak up water that holds along here.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Second round of split dimension, rgs, air8, and greenTRX. Now see how much rain I actually get this week.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Got a quick monday mow in, I feel like due to rain and the last cold snap I need to reset down to 1/2" if I want to maintain 3/4" this season. 










Most of the brown in this small front yard section is the centipede begging me to let it grow. Also I kind of enjoy the passing neighbors looking at me like I've lost my mind.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Moved some sprigs from my flowerbed out front to my bare spot in back.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Little picture update for record keeping. Everything is at 3/4".


----------



## HFR (Mar 1, 2019)

Jacob_S said:


> Excite to get this on my trimmer and try them out!


Hi, this seems like the perfect edger, trimmer ! I´m fed up using nylon trimmer. IT smashes the leafs and never provides that perfect cut.

What is needed to make this work ? Is this going to be attached to something ?

EDIT : Just found it. I can´t afford it :roll: :lol:


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

HFR said:


> Hi, this seems like the perfect edger, trimmer ! I´m fed up using nylon trimmer. IT smashes the leafs and never provides that perfect cut.
> 
> What is needed to make this work ? Is this going to be attached to something ?
> 
> EDIT : Just found it. I can´t afford it :roll: :lol:


@HFR THIS thread has all info one could ever need regarding the rotary scissors, they can be put on many different trimmers. And as for cost, Seago is the place to order from, they have the lowest price especially with the TLF discount, just have to call them, no online ordering.

I put this attachment up there as one of the best investments I've made on lawn equipment. My cousin who mows lawns on the sides gave it a test drive at my house the other day and was blown away with it.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Everything has arrived time to give the deere some love.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Jacob_S said:


> Excite to get this on my trimmer and try them out!


Im still on the fence for this purchase but have interest as I hate the string trimmer as well. Please post some pics and feedback on the pros/cons....Thanks!


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

@ctrav do it, pros, all of them. Doesnt sling stuff all over, nice clean low cut. 
Cons, it's a little heavier

I'm still getting used to it, only used it twice so far. But I've already seen where in the long run it will promote healthier grass around the edges where the reel cant get.
As I use it more and get used to it and let my grass recover from years of string trimming I'll post pics.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Jacob_S said:


> @ctrav do it, pros, all of them. Doesnt sling stuff all over, nice clean low cut.
> Cons, it's a little heavier
> 
> I'm still getting used to it, only used it twice so far. But I've already seen where in the long run it will promote healthier grass around the edges where the reel cant get.
> As I use it more and get used to it and let my grass recover from years of string trimming I'll post pics.


Looking forward to pics and much appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I'm ready for this to be more green. Reel low centipede in the larger section.


----------



## HFR (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you Jacob for the input.
Unfortunatelly I live in Europe and with the shipping costs plus customs it becomes too expensive for me.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Today's rain so far.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Took 1/4" off the back yard in prep for sand this week and mowed front at 3/4. Will spray air8/rgs/penterra later and greenTRX on small side of front yard.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Let the fun begin.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Jacob_S said:


> Took 1/4" off the back yard in prep for sand this week and mowed front at 3/4. Will spray air8/rgs/penterra later and greenTRX on small side of front yard.


That side yard by the gate was your trouble spot right? How did it handle that much rain? It looks pretty dry in the picture.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

@TN Hawkeye yes, that's one of the spots. I did a small scale sand level late last season. Between that and use of air8 and penterra its improved drastically. Doesn't hold water near as long and is solid enough to walk on in a fraction of the time it used to take. Now I just need to get the grass to start growing there. I've plugged and sprigged celebration but it's a slow fill. Maybe this full yard level and throwing weekly doses of straight N will help.


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> > Excite to get this on my trimmer and try them out!
> ...


Hey, what kind of trimmer does that fit on? Is it as easy to setup as taking off the string trimmer head and replacing it with the cutter?


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Cheesetoast said:


> Hey, what kind of trimmer does that fit on? Is it as easy to setup as taking off the string trimmer head and replacing it with the cutter?


Lots of info HERE it comes with adapters and shims to fit just about any trimmer. Yes it is that easy, pull off string head, select correct adapter and shim and slip this head on, tighten down and go to town.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Any pics after use? Thanks @Jacob_S...


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

@ctrav I'll try and remember to take some this week. I have noticed improved health along the perimeter after switching to this from string.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Doing a little every evening between dad duties. Move some, do a rough spread. Goal is to be able to make drag mat passes Thursday. It's a lofty goal. But we have rain forecasted this weekend. Also picked up a bag of 46-0-0 urea today to give quarter feedings weekly to get it back on top.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Little more, most of what's settled in is purely from it drying out and setting on it's own. Also decided to pull the drag mat, eff that's work!


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Jacob_S said:


> Doing a little every evening between dad duties. Move some, do a rough spread. Goal is to be able to make drag mat passes Thursday. It's a lofty goal. But we have rain forecasted this weekend. Also picked up a bag of 46-0-0 urea today to give quarter feedings weekly to get it back on top.


We're you able to complete this? It started raining here last night. What are you pulling your drag mat with?


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> We're you able to complete this? It started raining here last night. What are you pulling your drag mat with?


I got all but about 1/2 yd spread, I covered what's left on my driveway with a tarp last night. Finished as it was getting dark yesterday so no new pics. 
Yea, the system y'all got will be making its way down here today. I am hoping it stays dry at my place till late this afternoon so I can pull the drag mat over the dry sand and get a mow in where I can.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Also in those pictures, the area I did Tuesday is pretty much completely settled into the canopy now, When this mason sand dries out it settles in nicely.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

@Jacob_S I looked back on this thread and I don't see what type of sand it is you used? Are you happy with the outcome so far? How much sand did you have delivered? Did you use a drag mat or just the rake?

Since I cut my lawn down to 1" I can see much more clearly how sand could help my lawn. Also from what I have read so far this is not a one and done process but may take a few applications of sand to get the desired results.

Thanks...


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

@ctrav I had 4 yds of mason sand delivered (local cost delivered was $281 for reference) The actual lawn area I am working on is just shy 3700 sqft, measured last weekend. I mowed sunday @ 1/2" I would have gone lower but was lazy and didn't feel like doing that much adjustment on my mower just to have to put it back for the front yard. I used a 36" landscape rake (Lowes has kobalt brand for $44) to spread then used drag mat to smooth out and get into the canopy. I have been amazed how easily it is getting down in there once the sun dries it out. So far I am extremely happy with how it is going, I know this is not a one and done deal and I'll do it again next summer. I am anxious to get rain this weekend and have it really get settled in, I will then use the remaining sand still in my driveway to touch up.

My only regret is planning on my part, next time I do this I will watch the weather and have sand delivered just before a weekend and spread in a day rather than each evening during the week. It has been quite taxing balancing dad duties and sand level everyday LOL.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback @Jacob_S! Based on your numbers (thanks for that) it will cost me somewhere in the neighborhood of 3K to do my front and back  Guess I will have to just do things in stages to keep my banker (wife) happy 

Looking forward to following your progress..


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

No problem @ctrav I will be taking pictures this afternoon and over the coming days/weeks as it fills back in. Aside from the few spots that ended up getting 1" + of sand I think it will look untouched pretty quickly. I will be feeding 46-0-0 @ .25lb N/1k weekly to get a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Updated sand pics, all but about 1/2 yard of the 4 is in the lawn. Also got a mow in and a trim.










@ctrav these two are for you buddy. This area is completely cut using the rotary scissors. From the cable box left to property line all the way back to the road which is about 4' behind me.



I'll try to get some better ones of when I use it on the Bermuda rather than centipede.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks for the edger shots @Jacob_S!


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Drying and settling on it's own, waiting for this rain we're supposed to get today.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

We only got .18"rain yesterday so not much settled, but it still looks better today, especially with a fresh mow. Also my celebration side of front yard. Cant wait to start plugging it into the centipede side and encouraging a takeover.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Started putting my edging for my fence bed.


----------



## douglasbb (Feb 10, 2017)

Jacob_S said:


> I had 4 yds of mason sand delivered (local cost delivered was $281 for reference)


Where did you get your sand?


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

douglasbb said:


> Jacob_S said:
> 
> 
> > I had 4 yds of mason sand delivered (local cost delivered was $281 for reference)
> ...


one of our local construction supply places


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Just a few update pics. No standing water in normal standing water spots out back, and its filling back in pretty quickly. And had to snag a pic of the Bermuda side of the front, its lookin goooood.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Got my sunday mow in on Saturday so I can fully enjoy Easter Sunday with my daughters when they come home tomorrow. Also realized I wasnt mowing on the property line in the front so I eased the domination line over a tad to get right.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

@Jacob_S are you cutting where you put sand down? I just sanded two days ago and was curious as to how long I had to wait to cut???


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I am, I just lift up where there is no grass though so I dont spin too much sand between my reel and bedknife.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Wednesday mow and weekly dose of urea ready for rain tomorrow. Starting to cover the sand quite nicely. Can definitely tell I'll be doing it again next year to smooth out more.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Was looking through old pictures today, figured I'd share where it all started 6 years ago along with some along the way shots.






This is when I plugged celebration into my centipede in 2015


Up next after I bought my 220e and started reeling.





At this point is where I neglected it all for two years and basically started over last summer where this journal picks up on page 1.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Can you say transformation...great job Jacob!


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Can you say transformation...great job Jacob!


Thanks, it's been quite a journey.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Double cut the back yahd today, still quite a bit of fill in the sand that needs to happen but its getting there.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

It's getting there, skipping fert this week, going to be out of town till Sunday evening.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I need to post updated pictures, but haven't taken any in the past week. But to keep track, I mowed and dropped GreenTRX, and sprayed RGS/Air8/Penterra yesterday evening.
I will say looking at the last pictures I posted just about the only places sand is still visible are by my gates and along that one fence line where there was no grass prior to sanding.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Mowed this morning before rain started, still need to do my edging trimming though. Took all the Bermuda down to .5" to do a hoc reset, after missing a mowing being out of town I wasn't happy with the look. I wasn't able to get PGR down though, heavily contemplating trying before the next round of showers.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Back yard update, I'm sure it will look better in a week. I reset HOC Saturday so mowed today at .75", spot sprayed a drivexlr8/dismiss/MSM cocktail Monday, sprayed first ever app of PGR yesterday.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Been a while since I've posted pictures. Made second app of Tnex yesterday. Mowed today, got pissed when my mower stopped driving on one side. Pulled cover off and drive chain was off sprocket, and grease everywhere. I've got some parts to buy and replace.
Anyway the pictures I mentioned.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Jacob in the first pic with wood fence and iron gate is that sand on the ground? Are you continually resending that area because it always seems to be there? Just curious more than anything...


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Yes, that's sand, there wasnt turf there prior to the sanding, its filling in very slowly. I'm actually considering getting a couple bags of black kow to put there, blend with the sand and give something for roots to "bite" to.

In that picture you can see those dark patches near the gate is where I've plugged celebration from the front yard, they are just taking their time spreading.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Got it...does that area get more shade from the house and fence? I never used the black kow because I thought it had to many sticks like regular mulch. I have one area out front that I think has fertilizer burn so Im going to water the heck out of it for a week and see if that helps then apply some super soil top dressing very lightly. Super soil is the stuff they use in my area when planting trees.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Got it...does that area get more shade from the house and fence? I never used the black kow because I thought it had to many sticks like regular mulch. I have one area out front that I think has fertilizer burn so Im going to water the heck out of it for a week and see if that helps then apply some super soil top dressing very lightly. Super soil is the stuff they use in my area when planting trees.


Yea, I get decent amount of shade by both gates, which is why I'm plugging celebration, that and less than ideal water drainage. I will keep that in mind on the black kow, I wasn't aware it had sticks. Back before I neglected my lawn I had coverage there but weeds took hold and now the turf is having trouble re establishing, not giving up hope yet though. But in the case I do I've got some flat stones, unsure type, I can put down in the area.


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Jacob_S said:


> Yard looks great man. I am right down the road from you in Baton Rouge!
> Im planning on putting down PGR for the first time soon. how well did the TNEX work for you? anything you would change about the way you did it? or anything you would tell someone that hasnt done this before?


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

@jjenk321 TNEX works great, not a thing I would change aside from should have used it sooner. I am using again this year the same way. Not much I can think of to offer as advice aside from know your sprayer, as in what it takes to cover 1k sqft, I've got mine pretty well dialed in along with walk speed to spray 1 gal per 1k.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Moved into a new place last week, this lawn is no longer mine. As of now I think I'll start a new journal for the new lawn rather than stay in this one.

New place is 1/2 acre of lawn currently and a mix of lots of things.


----------

